# Empty estate car PORTUGAL -> SCOTLAND leaving next week



## jeronimo (Feb 8, 2010)

*
Hello everybody.

I´m driving back to Scotland via Spain - France (Calais) - England (Dover) up to Scotland (Fife/Ediburgh).

Leaving next thursday (24th march) from Central Portugal (Agueda - Aveiro, but will arrange to pick you up or your stuff in other parts of Portugal), arriving in Scotland Sunday 27th.

Plenty of room in a Ford Escort Estate. Looking for up to 3 people + luggage to share the trip cost.
Also any other (legal) stuff taken. Pets too.

Pick-up/Drop-off any place on the way.

If interested, please PM me. Thanks 

Jeronimo*


----------



## jeronimo (Feb 8, 2010)

*Good morning everybody!

Anyone needing to send something to the UK? I still have free room.

I´ll be driving in the UK from Dover To Edinburgh on the M1.
I could deliver anything on my way.

Please contact if interested. 

Cheers,

Jeronimo*


----------

